# Anyone have AcroRip Software I can install? I have dongle



## TAJIMATECH (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi all, I purchased Acrorip from China and received a dongle. They are supposed to email me the software, but it's the middle of the night and I'm anxious to get it installed. Anyone have software and can help me install and pair or whatever with the dongle?


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

TAJIMATECH said:


> Hi all, I purchased Acrorip from China and received a dongle. They are supposed to email me the software, but it's the middle of the night and I'm anxious to get it installed. Anyone have software and can help me install and pair or whatever with the dongle?


AcroRIP from China is not genuine at all. That was cracked and reprotect again with their Softdog so you need correct their installer to work with their dongle.

Here is link to original AcroRIP installer version 9 and you can try there to see how you go:


```
http://e-apix.com/home1/AcroRip%20v9.0.3.1.zip?PHPSESSID=60be4ff652804a1a085996b598d2f6b0
```


----------

